# Labidochromis caeruleus



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

Hi these fish were moved from a 75g that they shared with red zebra. Some of these fish have had some weak black striping on the top. the dominant male in the tank is very nice looking in my opinion. these electric yellow seem a little less striking to me vs the electric yellow in my other 75g's. so my question is are these hybrid with red zebra or do they look pure Labidochromis caeruleus.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Not pure.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

that is what i was suspecting. when i move in a year i was thinking of setting up a tank for my hybrid electric yellow separate them and reboot the species from a high quality supplier. I have some red zebra hybrid also and i will be able to set all tanks up a bit more proper at that time.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

They have pointed mouths and lemon yellow color, all the hybrids I`ve seen have been a dusky brown yellow with more of a mbuna looking face.
if they are hybrids theyre "good quality" hybrids haha


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i think some are pure and some are mixed. i have some nicer quality ones in a different tank with a bunch of babies so i was going to mix the nicer ones in. just not sure if i should take em in to a box store and tell them my tank broke or since hybrids is that the wrong thing to do?


----------

